# Gay sites



## exguy (Feb 9, 2011)

Hello

I recently moved to Dubai (24 hours ago...) and it seems like some gay sites as gayromeo or manhunt are blocked, for some reason gaydar isn't... any ideas how to be able to access them as it seems possible?? Thanks


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi,

This can't be discussed in much detail here as accessing such content is illegal 

However if someone has any advise for exguy please feel send it to him by PM


----------



## BostoGuy (Mar 25, 2011)

Where does "family" hang out? Where will we make friends when we move there in a year?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Bostoguy,

'The Submarine' seems to be the place. Do a search on the forum


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Go to the Fitness First in Ibn Battuta, I am told that branch is your kind of gym  Some guys travel quite a distance to workout there.


----------



## BostoGuy (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks Dizzy!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Go to the Fitness First in Ibn Battuta, I am told that branch is your kind of gym Some guys travel quite a distance to workout there.


damn why wasn't i told this before!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Someone should have told that guy who was moving over to be a manager of that gym.... would of been nice of us to give him a heads up what he was walking into  !!!!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL i didn't know at the time, honest


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Someone should have told that guy who was moving over to be a manager of that gym...


He knew already, all that posting on here to meet girls was just a cover.


----------

